# [EVDL] Got my 8 A123 pouch cells.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice! =


Hope they have the correct impedance and performance. =

Did you get the real datasheet?

-Was it full length tabs?

I guess a Laser weld would be prefered,

ultrasonic might be ok also
(but im a bit worried "internal organs" might be shaked also...)

if both of them are nickel tabs(???) then a normal spot welder will probabl=
y work great also.

Have you got any info about what thicknes of the coolingplates they use in =
high power applications, when doing nonstop hard cycling, fast charging, et=
c..?
the center area of the cells in a stack will overheat without coolingplates=
, I guess.

the long life of the cells is very much depending on the temperatures.

what cell compression N/cm=B2 we should use to keep packs healthy?


=

/ John
Sweden =




> Date: Fri, 20 Apr 2012 22:20:54 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Got my 8 A123 pouch cells.
> =

> Just had 8 A123 20ah pouch lithium cells delivered. $30 each on Ebay.
> =

> Boy, they have a *LOT* of power. And they are small. And thin. And =

> light. 8 of them fit into less space than a single 12 volt 17ah battery.
> =

> I'm going to have to build both enclosures and something to connect the =

> packs at the top. I'm thinking copper clamps of one length for parallel =

> connections between say two cells, and then longer ones to do the jump =

> to the next block. With some sort of insulators slipped in where needed.
> =

> This is just itching for fabrication; how are other people =

> interconnecting these cells, and what BMS seems to work?
> =

> So far the Elithon might be the way to go, since this is going into a 24 =

> volt Robomower I don't know if I will have things like a 12 volt =

> accessory battery. Is there a list for these cells yet?
> =

> After I get them running in the Robomower, the next step is going to be =

> putting a string into the Elec-trak and see how it handles. Then either =

> 100 or 200 (1 or two strings) for my Prizm; these *will* fit in the =

> battery box...
> =

> Chris
> =

> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120421/fe6d95e0=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Plasma Boy Racing has pictures of the enclosures he built for White Zombie's Kokam pouch cells. 

http://photos.plasmaboyracing.com/LiPol-Module
--
Doug Weathers
http://www.gdunge.com
Dedicated to the creation of a spacefaring civilization




> Christopher Zach <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Just had 8 A123 20ah pouch lithium cells delivered. $30 each on Ebay.
> >
> ...


----------

